# Tail question.



## porkchop48 (Feb 2, 2012)

My Dh asked me the other day why some goats seem to hold their tails up and some seem to hold them down. 

Is there a reason for it?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 2, 2012)

It is because of their top-line. A goat with a straighter, better top-line is going to naturally hold their tail up in a curl over their back. The more slope they have in their rump the more their tail looks like it is hanging down. 

A tail curled up is a good thing. At least with boers.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 2, 2012)

I guess I should add there are times when a goat tries to hold their tail up, like when a doe is in heat and she is flagging, Or really alert.  But a goat that always has his/her tail curled up over their back is an indication of a good straight top-line.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 2, 2012)

Sick goats will often hold their tails down, so when I see a goat who's tail is usually up, suddenly holding it down, I check for signs of illness.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 2, 2012)

Uh oh..... My goats hold they're tail down then up and back and forth. They always are changing. Should I worry????


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 2, 2012)

What Rolls said.  A goat with a "down" tail may be sick.  Tails up are happy, healthy goats.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 2, 2012)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> What Rolls said.  A goat with a "down" tail may be sick.  Tails up are happy, healthy goats.


Well they Mainly keep they're tail up. IT's just when I want to peek at they're rear end they let it down.


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 2, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> aggieterpkatie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe that may be written in the doe code, under section c, sub section 3, under the heading of "This too makes life harder for already crazed goat owner".  The wording goes something like: The closer a doe gets to birth, the more often goat owner will want to look where they have no business looking.  The Doe Code demands that upon even thinking that said owner is headed in that direction, it is the goat's obligation to clamp tail as tightly to body as possible, and turn in circles so as to make it as difficult as possible for said goat owner to accomplish goal.  Failure on goat's part to take these steps will be punished with close-up pictures of goats nether regions being placed on various web forums for all to see.  This will be to the detriment of all future generations of goats, as the practice could become accepted and therefore making life easier for future goat owners.


----------



## currycomb (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## Roll farms (Feb 2, 2012)

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Truer words were never spoken.....*sigh*

I'd really, REALLY like to kick the goat that wrote that code...I was trying to get pics today, they make it udderly impossible!


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 2, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> It is because of their top-line. A goat with a straighter, better top-line is going to naturally hold their tail up in a curl over their back. The more slope they have in their rump the more their tail looks like it is hanging down.
> 
> A tail curled up is a good thing. At least with boers.


Not true.  It's breed specific.  Some breeds have a tail that curls up and over and others do not.  Also, bucks have a tendency to hold their tails up and over when they are rutting and trying to flag a female and does do it when they are flagging.  Alpines with a straight backline often stand with their tail out or down.  As do many Nubians.  Length of tail also determines tail position.    Some goats  goats often wag their tails when happy and others curl their tails when happy.

I have 6 goats.  Four of them have tails that hang down and they wag their tails when happy and almost never hold them up and over their backs.  They are Alpine, Alpine/Nubian/Oberhauslie mix and Alpine/Oberhauslie mix.   One of them is a Purebred mini Lamancha, Houdini.  He almost NEVER has his tail down.  He has to make a significant effort to uncurl it.    He does wag his tail when he is very happy and when he wants food.   The last is Jelly bean.  Mini-Lamancha/dwarf Nigerian.  She has a tail that is part of the time curled and part of the time down.  She usually has a tail that is up.  She hardly ever uses her tail to express herself.


----------

